# How often to bathe?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I recently shared my "Winnies bath" pics with my friends at work and mentioned it was her second bath in 3 wks. They looks very surprised and I felt a little guilty for not bathing her more frequently-in actuality they thought that was too MUCH! They all (and many had dogs) said that bathing more than once a month would dry out their skin and they shouldn't be bathed unless they were really dirty. From the various posts I've read here, many of you guys bath weekly or twice a month. Do you find more frequent bathing leads to dryness? I do use a good conditioner btw.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I bathe once a week , and my 4 all have lovely coats ( and smell great ) . I think a dirty dog would be more likely to suffer from skin ccomplaints . Sarah


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou gets a bath every week.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I give Bonnie a bath every 10 days to 2 weeks, but she's an indoor dog. I think most people do once a week or every two weeks. I don't think once a week is excessive. If you're concerned, use an oatmeal shampoo or another kind of 'gentle' shampoo.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I bathe every 10 days, and that seems to be the average on here. Some go a little longer, some less. I get the same reaction about bathing frequency. The truth is a white, long haired dog with hair instead of fur is going to need more baths than a short haired dog. As long as you're using a product pH balanced for a dog's needs that doesn't strip their oils, do a good rinse job, and use low heat when drying, they're going to be fine.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Once a week here.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Once a week, or more often if they get into something. When I had show Lhasa Apsos I bathed them at least once a week and if we were going to a show, they got 4 baths. And they had glorious coats. You friends at work probably don't have a COATED dog which required a lot more bathing and grooming.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku gets a bath every two weeks (more if she gets dirty) and her coat and skin are very healthy. It's hard to keep white-haired dogs clean, so it's normal that they would get bathed more frequently than other dogs. Also, when they're so short, they tend to pick up dust and whatever's on the ground when they go for walks.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I bathe Pompom usually twice a week, 3 times if he gets very dirty... (hubby loves to bring him running in the wet grass........) His skin is fine, for now anyway!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I bathe once a week here too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

When I had caddy and Lucy in coat, I bathed them every three days, now it's once a week or every two weeks, depending on how much they smell like a dog.

Since <strike>crazy</strike> Caira is a puppy, I'm trying to go at least two weeks in between baths but I'm having a hard time with that! She has a LOT of itching/scratching issues and I've been using oatmeal shampoo/conditioner on her. She doesn't get bathed any more frequently than once a week though. I like my dogs clean though, I have to admit!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I bath mine every week. And if they need it sometimes before, but hardly ever.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine get a bath every 2nd weekend. Of course, the minute they step off the table after being dried - they run outside to get dirty again







I'd say the total 'clean-ness' lasts all of about 5 minutes - if I'm lucky! Despite being indoor dogs, the entire time I am home, the door is open & they are free to go outside <strike>to get grubby</strike>.

The exceptions to the 'bath every 2 weeks' rule ... one of them - most times Dakota cause she doesn't have a 'baboon-butt' cut - will come in with a 'messy' rear end .... that means straight in the tub for a butt wash .... nice







OR, one of them - most times Harley cause he's the boy - will come in with 'gunk' on some part of the body ... on examination, the 'gunk' turns out to be squished slug or snail or something equally as gross....eeek!







again, this constitutes time in the tub to remove the offensive 'gunk'. Unfortunately, there are some times when a baby wipe (or 100) just doesnt cut it.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I bathe Roxy every 2 weeks and she so far hasn't had any bad skin effects.


----------

